# Where to buy Apollo Ball Valves in GTA (Greater Toronto Area, Ontario, Canada) ?



## VictorPlumber (Feb 26, 2019)

Hello:

Question for GTA (Greater Toronto Area, Ontario, Canada) Plumbers about Apollo Ball Valves:

Do you know where I can buy 1/2 and 3/4 Apollo ball valves? 

Need for house main valve replacements. 

I am in South Etobicoke.

Thanks.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

amazon....
https://www.amazon.com/5-PK-Sweat-V...957&sprefix=apollo+ball+valves,aps,161&sr=8-6


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

VictorPlumber said:


> Do you know where I can buy 1/2 and 3/4 Apollo ball valves?





We have one private school that insists on only using apollo ball valves. Needless to say they often get non apollo valves or no valve at all! At least for service calls. On the newcon/reno jobs we do use them.




Quite frankly this is dumb. I can only assume they think the quality is better or they want full port valves. If it's the latter than they should just specify full port and trust us to use full port. We are their only plumbers and we only stock full port regardless of brand! If the issue is the former than I think they are worried about a rare instance that a valve fails. Frankly they all seem to be the same quality these days.




If you're really that worried about your valves, I only stock those which include a bleeder port. Jomar makes really nice stuff with stainless steel balls and bleeders which are 1/4" compression fittings. This means you can easily add an ice maker line or run the bleeder line some where convenient for draining.
















.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

> Jomar makes really nice stuff with stainless steel balls and bleeders which are 1/4" compression fittings. This means you can easily add an ice maker line or run the bleeder line some where convenient for draining.


Any idea if those come in Propress?

Sounds like that school is run by some idiot who was once told that Apollo is the "best", for whatever reason, without bothering to find out whether that just meant a ball valve vs a gate valve, for one example. It's scary that ignorance like that is teaching the children, the doctors, lawyers, plumbers, politicians and school teachers of tomorrow. 

I am convinced that the public school sytems today are one of the three major causes of the dumbing down of society and the subsequent explosion of welfare deadbeats. The other two are poor parenting, and legal systems that refuse to use common sense and make everyone afraid of liability.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> Any idea if those come in Propress?
> 
> Sounds like that school is run by some idiot who was once told that Apollo is the "best", for whatever reason, without bothering to find out whether that just meant a ball valve vs a gate valve, for one example. It's scary that ignorance like that is teaching the children, the doctors, lawyers, plumbers, politicians and school teachers of tomorrow.
> 
> I am convinced that the public school sytems today are one of the three major causes of the dumbing down of society and the subsequent explosion of welfare deadbeats. The other two are poor parenting, and legal systems that refuse to use common sense and make everyone afraid of liability.





Of course, jomar offers all the options in any configuration and I assume the other manufacturers do too. Their website is terrible but they are on there somewhere.



I stock the propress with standard bleeders and stainless ball as that is what the supply house carries. I can get the ones with 1/4" compression too, it's just special order with my supply house.











.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

One week I get BMII ball valves, the next week I get Aqua Dynamic and the 3rd week some other brand. Doesn't matter.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

VictorPlumber said:


> Hello:
> 
> Question for GTA (Greater Toronto Area, Ontario, Canada) Plumbers about Apollo Ball Valves:
> 
> ...


Nobel, Emco or Desco


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I much prefer the Jenkins ball valves, they have a nut and packing that can be tightened after they sit for 15 years before being turned.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> I much prefer the Jenkins ball valves, they have a nut and packing that can be tightened after they sit for 15 years before being turned.





Jomar valves do too and it doesn't take the worlds thinnest wrench either. I use JP-110G valves usually when propressing.

They even have a hole pre-punched for a valve tag. What a waste of production dollars!!!!! :vs_shocked: :biggrin: It's almost like they actually asked a plumber before they made the valve.


Seriously though, Real stainless locknut for the handle, stainless handle. The vinyl cover is white so sharpie shows up well. I think the handle is even reversible. They really tried with these. I think the only way they could be better is if the drain was on the other end of the valve. This way if it freezes the ball is held on the pressure side limiting how much water sprays out.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

My supply house used to carry the jomar valves. Now all they have are AY McDonald. I haven't noticed any difference in quality.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Dpeck took words out of my mouth.. Jenkins make best ball valves.. extremely reliable... when I see the green handle I know it's a valve I can trust to work properly


----------

